# Freelancing Perks?



## lilMAClady (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, I posted this in another thread, but I really need some answers. I wanted to know if there were any gratis or discounts extended to MAC freelance artists. I know we don't get the employee discount but there must be something? Are we eligible for pro discount? After I went in and filled out my paperwork I felt a bit let down because it seemed like sure freelancers are important but not THAT important. That sure you can work elsewhere while freelancing, but you need to be available when we call no matter when it is. Can someone help me out please? Preferably those that are freelacers or in the company but ANY imput would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## LC (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi...Freelancers used to get 40% off, but they took that away. I'm sure youre probably eligable for the pro discount, you'd just still have to pay for the member  fee. Freelancers don't get gratis. Every once in a while if the store manager has extra gratis she'll give it to freelancers. Also you don't "have" to be available whenever they call. You're totally given the option to decline. the "i don't have a babysitter" or "i'm babysitting for someone today" line always works if you need an excuse to decline.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks so much LC. Your answers are always so helpful!


----------



## bonitachica82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im a MAC freelancer and we only get 20% and yea I wish I could work more cause I love makeup and working for MAC.


----------

